# Bent Chinook Bine



## carniebrew (19/10/13)

I have a Chinook rhizome I put in about a month ago...I went out there this morning to run the string, and bugger me if it hadn't shot out a single bine about 40cm long already. I thought Chinook was a slow starter. Problem is, with the wind we had in Melb this week, the top maybe 10cm of the bine has fallen over...so it hasn't broken completely off, but it's basically bent in half.

Any suggestions on what to do? Train the lot onto a string and see if it recovers? Or should I cut it just below where it's bent? Or do I cut the whole bine back to the root, and let it start again?


----------



## technobabble66 (19/10/13)

Not based on experience with hops thus far, but:

I'd straighten it up, secure it onto the string & see what happens.
Given the hops sound like they're very vigorous (ie: a weed) there's a fair chance it'll recover if it has started wilting yet.

If it does die back, it should only die back to the bend & shoot out from there.

Good luck!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/13)

Do as Technobabble says but put some tape around where it is bent, this is what I do with its cousin C.S.


----------



## carniebrew (19/10/13)

Cheers, I've trained it to the string, will see how it fares...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/10/13)

Similar thing happened to a main bine on one of my plants last year, I patched it up with masking tape. Worked a treat.


----------



## HBHB (20/10/13)

I'd prescribe a CT scan, backslab and non-invasive correction under twighlight sedation.

On a more serious note, within a few weeks, chances are, it'll throw a new shoot or two and do what hops do best & reach for the sky after a short period of no growth while it drops more roots. Hops aren't like maidenhair ferns, they'll grow despite chickens, dogs and scrub turkeys. 

I'd trim off the broken bit and have a beer if it were later in the day.

Martin


----------



## hoppy2B (20/10/13)

WTF does, 'The bine is bent' mean anyway? You're a big wussy carniebrew.


----------



## hoppy2B (20/10/13)

Er I mean, I recommend you go out there with an ironing board and an iron set on high heat and straighten the fluffer out a bit.


----------



## hoppy2B (25/10/13)

carniebrew said:


> I have a Chinook rhizome I put in about a month ago...I went out there this morning to run the string, and bugger me if it hadn't shot out a single bine about 40cm long already. I thought Chinook was a slow starter. Problem is, with the wind we had in Melb this week, the top maybe 10cm of the bine has fallen over...so it hasn't broken completely off, but it's basically bent in half.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do? Train the lot onto a string and see if it recovers? Or should I cut it just below where it's bent? Or do I cut the whole bine back to the root, and let it start again?


Hi Carnie,

I have plenty of shoots coming up from my well established hops. If you like I can chuck a couple in an envelope and send them to you for insurance, to be sure. They are pretty easy to get going.


----------



## carniebrew (28/10/13)

Thanks hoppy, the part of the bine above where it bent turned brown, so I snapped it off mid last week. The rest of the bine looks really healthy still, so I reckon it'll turn out ok. Appreciate the offer though.


----------



## of mice and gods (28/10/13)

If the top has died, cut it back to just above (0.5cm) the next set of healthy leaves. Plants are smart, the hormones that travel up to the tip of the plant to make it grow will continue to travel up the plant and will activate the next set of axillary buds and you'll get new shoots forming no problems.


----------



## Malted (28/10/13)

HBHB said:


> I'd trim off the broken bit and have a beer if it were later in the day.


Early in the day is good too.


----------

